# Competitive Sport Dutch Sheperd?



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I was going to put this in the "conflict free zone" but that would be no fun. 

First and foremost, I want to state that I enjoy learning about all aspects of all of the sports. Unfortunately, the only venue I have available to me to train and compete in is Schutzhund. And I also just want to add that... I enjoy working the dogs for the sake of working the dogs, and as a means to get away from the daily grind. I don't have any plans to compete on a national level.

As I do more research, the Dutch Sheperd breed has really grown on me. However, i'm wondering why we are not seeing more DS titling in Schutzhund?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I was going to put this in the "conflict free zone" but that would be no fun.
> 
> First and foremost, I want to state that I enjoy learning about all aspects of all of the sports. Unfortunately, the only venue I have available to me to train and compete in is Schutzhund. And I also just want to add that... I enjoy working the dogs for the sake of working the dogs, and as a means to get away from the daily grind. I don't have any plans to compete on a national level.
> 
> As I do more research, the Dutch Sheperd breed has really grown on me. However, i'm wondering why we are not seeing more DS titling in Schutzhund?


They hate Jute


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> They hate Jute


They prefer flesh!\\/


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> They hate Jute


Kidding We have one in our club that has made Schutzhund III a crazy little bitch tracking has been a struggle had to work real hard on making full bites. Others I've seen have almost the same troubles.
Were better at training dogs that are natural for Schutzhund Dutch are suite dogs. 
Mike Suttle has explained why better than I may be he will see this post.


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> However, i'm wondering why we are not seeing more DS titling in Schutzhund?


The vast majority of Dutch Shepherds worth having come from the KNPV and are usually without FCI papers. In the KNPV, a full, hard, 'pushing' grip is encouraged. The biting style is a little different than what is encouraged in SchH. The pushing bite can be perceived as chewy, and chewy grips are not often scored well in SchH. Also, thrashing on the bite is not uncommon in the KNPV, and this too is not considered desireable SchH. This is my best attempt at repeating what some of the KNPV folks on the board have described in the past.
John


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> As I do more research, the Dutch Sheperd breed has really grown on me. However, i'm wondering why we are not seeing more DS titling in Schutzhund?


Hi Meng

A part of the problem is, most DS are unregistered and will
be listed as a MIX in most trial results published.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

The breed is getting more interest in the sport. As more people become aware of Dutchies i think that you will see more titled dogs. They are not any really different than training high drive Malis. The nonregistery for the breed is an issue. The only registry is UKC in the US. Schuntzhund USA does not reconize them so the scorebook says mix. It all depends what you want in a dog, there are clubs out there that don't want or know how to train it if it is not a GSD. If you want to go as high in the sport as you can get a GSD or a reg Mal, but i wont trade my Dutch.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

there were some good threads, maybe search the terms dutchie, dutch shepherd, knpv...




one thread was about knpv vs schutzhund and covered a lot of this


----------



## Steve Pinder (Feb 5, 2010)

yes i guess they love flesh , don't know about anything else


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

it will be interesting to see if the supposed qualities/traits that are currently increasing the popularity of the DS in the 'states change with that same rise in popularity and subsequent selection of successful (titled) 'sport' dogs.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I got a DS pup from Mike Suttle last summer with the aim of doing schutzhund with her, because like the OP, that is really the only sport available in my area. Apparently, also because I like to do things the hard way, instead of getting a nice GSD pup and learning that way. Mike assured me that she would have the correct drives to do the work, but the rest was up to me.

I figured that if my TDs were willing to work with me and my spaz Malinois, the dutchie would be easy. There were some reservations about her when I first announced that I had a DS pup. Their previous experience with DS was nervy, soft dogs, so I think they were waiting for that to appear. So far, it hasn't.

She is not registered, and in Canada, the CKC doesn't recognize the breed anyway, but that's not a big deal for me. She will be listed as a Mix when I compete. No big deal, either. No plans to breed - DS are rare enough around here that I doubt there would be anything to breed her to anyway.

I will train and compete with her as far as I can, but any failure to be a top competitor will mostly likely be due to the shortcomings of the handler than because of any lack in the dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

kristin tresidder said:


> it will be interesting to see if the supposed qualities/traits that are currently increasing the popularity of the DS in the 'states change with that same rise in popularity and subsequent selection of successful (titled) 'sport' dogs.


Hi Kristin,

Popularity always hurts working breeds :-(
Thankfully Dutchies are too ugly for the Show folks so it may not get too bad


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Kristin,
> 
> Popularity always hurts working breeds :-(
> Thankfully Dutchies are too ugly for the Show folks so it may not get too bad


Hey now...there are plenty out there that wouldn;t like you calling them ugly thomas....LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Hey now...there are plenty out there that wouldn;t like you calling them ugly thomas....LOL


Yeah, but if we keep telling everyone how ugly they are, maybe they'll leave them alone?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Hows the training comming along so far?

have you noticed any challenges as mentioned by other members in the bite and tracking departments?



leslie cassian said:


> I got a DS pup from Mike Suttle last summer with the aim of doing schutzhund with her, because like the OP, that is really the only sport available in my area. Apparently, also because I like to do things the hard way, instead of getting a nice GSD pup and learning that way. Mike assured me that she would have the correct drives to do the work, but the rest was up to me.
> 
> I figured that if my TDs were willing to work with me and my spaz Malinois, the dutchie would be easy. There were some reservations about her when I first announced that I had a DS pup. Their previous experience with DS was nervy, soft dogs, so I think they were waiting for that to appear. So far, it hasn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Yeah, but if we keep telling everyone how ugly they are, maybe they'll leave them alone?


That's between you and them now..watch your back


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have to admit to not having done much training with her yet. The club I train with doesn't do a lot with puppies, so she's just been hanging out and doing a bit of drive work.


----------

